# Barnaby Hid His Glucosamine Tablets



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So I ran out of Barnaby's glucosamine chews and they were out of stock at the pet store, he loves these and isn't very keen to take them in alternative form ie: tablets etc. I mixed a couple in with his meal, they were cut in half and well hidden (or so I thought). I assumed he had eaten them yesterday and today, until I was cleaning the area around his serving mat etc. We have an anti-slip mat in front of where he eats to make it more comfortable for him. Of course what did I find under the mat, yep his pills. I am amazed he managed to sift them out. The chews came back in stock today, I purchased a good supply!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! What a stinker he is!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh Barnaby! What are we going to do with you?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Barnaby, Barnaby  You old rascal


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Crafty old rascal is right. Clever boy!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

That's too funny.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha. Barnaby you're a clever boy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha oh Barnaby, you really are quite a character


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BARnaBY i aM the XPRt at nOt tAKIn pIlls LEt mE giVe U suM IdeAS
Tiny


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Barnaby, you little devil you, you are completely stealing my heart!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Barnaby, you rascal. Take the blechy pills because you will feel better!


----------

